# Проблема: КАК отучить кота мурлыкать?!



## Кирилл

У меня кот,гаденыш-очень громко мурлыкает.
Сядет ночью возле кровати и поливает ,аж кожей вибрацию наверное чувствую))
Спать нереально.
И выгнать тоже-в комнату с сыном дверь до конца не закрываем и свою тоже-что бы слышать если что или если встанет в туалет...
От нас выгнать так он туда припрется или по дому носится как дурной.


Котямба все равно просачивается в эти щели.
А если на кухне запереть он там такой грохот поднимает что капут.

Кроме свернуть ему башку кто нибудь знает как эту зверюгу отучить мурлыкать или как ему громкость убавить?!
Он реально громкий,все коты как коты ,а этот котямба лютый какой то)))


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Сядет ночью возле кровати и поливает


Может есть или пить хочет...еду и питье на ночь ему оставляете?
А мой кот практически молчит, мурлыкает очень-очень тихо, почти не слышно.., только если ему на хвост или лапу нечаянно наступишь, тогда слышно)))


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> или по дому носится как дурной


Терпите, через несколько месяцев пройдет)))


----------



## Сашка

дать снотворное или днем не давать дрыхнуть чтоб ночью спал))

а ваще радуйся, что у тебя кот мурлычет, а не соседи сверлят стены перфоратором


----------



## Кирилл

Да есть у него все,кроме кошки резиновой.
Вот и я говорю все коты так тихонько муркают,успокаивающе-а этот имбицил раздражающе.
Днем дома никого нет,он высыпается а потом полночи мурлыкает гадина!
Он молодой еще,так что носиться долго будет,легко сказать терпите....

_Добавлено через 53 секунды_


Сашка написал(а):


> а ваще радуйся, что у тебя кот мурлычет, а не соседи сверлят стены перфоратором


так я специально переехал,соседей тут не видно и не слышно)))


----------



## shestale

Сашка написал(а):


> днем не давать дрыхнуть чтоб ночью спал))


кстати да, я со своим именно так и делал... забылось уже)))


----------



## Кирилл

Мож его на наркотики подсадить?
Тогда дал дозу он и кайфует ночь...


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Мож его на наркотики подсадить?


Ага, на валерьянку


----------



## Кирилл

В общем проблема актуальна- у кого есть мысли пишите.
Физическая расправа и медикаменты не подходят,наркотики тоже-это все я и сам догадался,не дають мине ета сделать)


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> так я специально переехал,соседей тут не видно и не слышно)))


в такую глушь, где нет людей?



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Мож его на наркотики подсадить?


антисекс есть для котов, в могазах для животных продается, попробуй, мож он успокоится, если у него это типо "кошку хочу"


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Физическая расправа


Научи сынишку не давать ему(коту) днем спать...хотя-бы вечером, когда он дома уже...вот и будет забава для двоих)))


----------



## Кирилл

Попробую,но антисекс вроде им когда нужен то они орут,а не мурлыкают...



Сашка написал(а):


> в такую глушь, где нет людей?


Нет,что вы,просто соседи тихие)я их отравил.
Ну вы не расстраивайтесь,они уже все равно пожилые были очень....

_Добавлено через 41 секунду_


shestale написал(а):


> Научи сынишку не давать ему(коту) днем спать


Сын в садике днем....а вечером они играют конечно)


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> когда нужен то они орут,а не мурлыкают


он их как бы успокаивает в целом

у меня кошка скакала как конь и на шторах висела, правда не орала, потом ей начали антисекс давать - успокоилась

так она зараза меня теперь душит по ночам))))


----------



## Sfera

*Koza Nozdri*, наши коты не братья, случаем?

У нас кот тоже мурчит как трактор. По утрам вместо будильника на подушке.
Больше бесит, что помимо урчания он еще мяукает. Встанет около дверей ночью и орет, как собака, прям, подвывает. Хочется кинуть что-нибудь в него сильно. Практически всегда свой ор он сопровождает лазанием по касякам и прыжками в высоту. Скачет как конь, антисекс врядли поможет-"конь" кастрированный.

Вобщем, то что он громко мурчит-это самая малая проблема в нашем котэ.


----------



## Mila

Sfera написал(а):


> Koza Nozdri, наши коты не братья, случаем



Вам еще повезло 



Спойлер







Самый громкий в мире кот живет в британском графстве Нортгемптоншир. Это чудо природы и, по совместительству, великий нарушитель домашнего спокойствия может издавать звук, сравнимый разве что с газонокосилкой или работающим домашним феном, но кроме этого — со звуком приземляющегося самолета Боинг 737.

Громкость обычного кота – примерно 25 децибел. По словам же хозяев кота по кличке Смоки, с их мурлычущим любимцем совершенно невозможно смотреть телевизор, слушать радио или же просто напросто поговорить по телефону. А мурлычет кот постоянно, даже во время приема пищи. Молчит кот только когда спит.

Благодаря своей необычной особенности Смоки был объявлен почетным членом общества защиты кошек, точнее Нортхемптонского его филиала. Представители Книги Рекордов Гиннеса тоже заинтересовались котом. Если кот действительно способен издавать звуки громкостью выше 80 децибел, — сообщили в Книге Рекордов, — почетное место будет принадлежать ему – осталось только пройти официальное освидетельствование.



Да спать он тебя укладывает.


----------



## Sfera

это какой то неправильный кот, у него уши длинные))))
надо нашего кота измерить в децибелах


----------



## Кирилл

*Sfera*, давай я тебе своего кота вышлю?Пусть братья воссоединятся!
И мурлыкают там себе у вас вдвоем...
Может они ездовые?


----------



## regist

« — Ну то, что ездовые собаки бывают, это я слышал. А вот чтобы ездовые коты — это перебор.
— А ездовые почтальоны вам не встречались?
— Ничего, ничего. У нас зимой дороги такие и погода такая, что уже ездовые академики встречаются. Сам видел. » 
_(с) Зима в Простоквашино_

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 1 секунду_


Mila написал(а):


> Вам еще повезло


угу, http://hamstersland.livejournal.com/38253.html


----------



## akok

Ну не знаю. Мурчание меня в сон вгоняет...


----------



## shestale

regist написал(а):


> угу, http://hamstersland.livejournal.com/38253.html


*regist*, посмеялся от души, спасибо)))


----------



## Drongo

Нужно полюбить мурчание. У меня второй кот был, так его любимое место было у меня на плече возле уха. Сплю я или сижу за компом, спинка у кресла под голову, он на плечо ляжет и уткнётся влажным носиком в шею и дышит посапывая и тихо мурча. Блаженство. А вот кошка вообще противоположность коту, ни звука не издаёт и не то что на плече, даж на коленях не хочет сидеть. В руки не даётся.


akoK написал(а):


> Мурчание меня в сон вгоняет...


Аналогично. Вместо снотворного. Успокаивающе действует.


----------



## Кирилл

Ребята,когда котямба муркает как положено,то это успокаивает)
А когда он гудит так что спать не возможно...то это не правильный кот.
Слишком громкий,наверно придется че та ему открутить дабы громкость збавил,или прищемить)
Эдакий эквалайзер...
Шутю....


----------



## akok

> Когда кошка урчит, почти невозможным становится хорошо прослушать её сердце или легкие. Многие коты перестают урчать, когда они видят, как бежит вода из крана. Вы можете прийти в замешательство, если увидите, как ваш ветеринар открывает кран с водой в комнате для осмотра, чтобы кошка прекратила мурчать, и её можно было бы тщательно обследовать.



http://mixednews.ru/archives/1273

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 0 секунд_
http://odyvanchik.at.ua/load/3-1-0-19


----------



## Sfera

akoK написал(а):


> Многие коты перестают урчать, когда они видят, как бежит вода из крана.


не угадал.. Мой от бегущей воды млеет и от того урчит в несколько раз громче. 




akoK написал(а):


> и её можно было бы тщательно обследовать.


в ветеринарке он перестает мурчать автоматически, чует врачей за версту. Как правило ничего приятного они не предвещают.


----------



## Кирилл

*Sfera*, вывод:
надо завести ветеринара?


----------



## Sfera

*Koza Nozdri*, )))))))))
не, дома он рад всем, даже врачам))
боится клиник..чует запах,наверное, а может, вспоминает молодость...когда ешо был самцом, пока не оказался на столе в ветеринарке))


----------



## Кирилл

Итак,укротитель котов поведает исход истории.

Сначала я прибегнул к самому простому варианту:
Набрал подушек с диванов и швырял ими в кота.
Помогло.
Кот перестал с нами спать ложиться в комнате.
Он ждал пока мы уснем а потом приходил,зараза мохнатая.
Но он не на того напал!
Со временем я стал настолько снайперски метать подушки что кот приходил все позже и позже.
И вот настал тот момент когда он начал приходить утром и мурлыкать что есть силы.
Эдакий будильник получился.
Утром его не прогоняем,а наоборот даже гладим.
Еще неделька тренировок и кот начал приходить примерно пол седьмого и хрюкать.
Будит на отлично я скажу-не бесит как будильник,но сон проходит.

Итого:
Пострадавших котов -0
Пострадавших хозяев -0
Мохнатый котобудильник -1.
С супербатарейкой)))

Зверя укротили.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Мучителей котов на консервы!:yess:


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, а ты не из них случайно?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Разумеется нет, я их друг. Мне мурлыканье нравится и я от него засыпаю. Как и положено настоящему коту.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Утром его не прогоняем,а наоборот даже гладим.


Кирилл, ты теперь уже как специалист ответь, как отучить кота проситься на улицу в 5 утра, когда самый сон?)))
P.S.
на дворе март...)))


----------



## Sandor

А некоторые используют это самое мурлыканье в музыке)
http://music.nur.kz/228110-gorchitza-twinkle
Примерно на третьей минуте.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> как отучить кота проситься на улицу в 5 утра, когда самый сон?)))


Кастрировать на разделочной доске каменным ножом,раскаленным на газу!
он долго никуда проситься не будет.

А так -я в деревне когда в гостях,часто спим одни,пока хозяева на работе или еще где.
Их коты то поиграть захтят ночью,то на улицу.
Я их сразу во двор-за две ночи коты шелковые.)))
И ночью тихо сидят.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Кастрировать на разделочной доске каменным ножом,раскаленным на газу!


Садист)))


----------



## Кирилл

Зло ради блага!

_Добавлено через 5 минут 55 секунд_
А коты не садисты?!


----------



## Mila

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А коты не садисты?!


Нет, укротитель котов, это ласковый пушистый зверь 
Ну немного шкодлив

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcmyiTUF3yk[/MEDIA]


----------



## OLENA777

МУРЛЫКАЕТ-значит ему хорошо и этим он выражает свою любовь к вам хорошо что не приносит вам свою добычу(крыс и мышей).


----------



## SNS-amigo

OLENA777, я тоже самое ему говорил.
Меня утром две кошки утром приходят-будят наперебой. Глядя в глаза, как на вашей аватарке. Мурлычат, трогают нежно лапкой, если закрываю глаза, чтобы спать дальше. Массажируют, не так как кошки "стелют", а как-то по-другому.


----------



## Кирилл

нафиг такая любовь нужна.
Я ему хозяин а не игрушка.
Нефиг будить.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Нефиг будить.


Аналогично. Мой котяра знает что за это пинка схлопочет, но если я открыл глаза, то он подходит и кладет свою голову мне в открытую ладонь, ..как в пасть тигру, доверяет и знает что я его почешу за ушками)))


----------



## Sfera




----------



## shestale

Судя по взглядам котов и ...последнее


----------



## OLENA777

Коты в отличие от собак гордые и обидчивые животные и если его сильно обидеть то он может навсегда уйти из дома.Если вы любите своих животных то смиритесь с его характером это как если в семье кто-то храпит или говорит во сне.Вы не будите же клеить рот скотчем а дом.животные те-же члены семьи.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Мой котяра знает что за это пинка схлопочет, но если я открыл глаза


знает кто хозяин.


----------



## Sfera

OLENA777 написал(а):


> то он может навсегда уйти из дома


так кто ж его отпустит 
Мой котэ один раз посидел пару часиков на лестничной клетке. Так перепужался бедный, что домой летел пулей.

Животные в деревне отличаются от городских.
Мой дед кормил кошек и даже не знал, чьих кормит. Все были крысоловы, полудикими и в руки не давались. Хотя спали всегда дома на печи.
Звал "кыс-кыс", имен не давал и всегда считал, что кошак сам должен добывать себе пищу. Но молочка коровьего по жалости наливал.

Вот такие свалят к другим, если кормить перестанут. Они независимые.


----------



## shestale

Sfera написал(а):


> Животные в деревне отличаются от городских.


Наш котяра, ни то ни се...живет в 1,5 миллионном городе, но в своем доме)))


----------



## OLENA777

Инстинкты у всех животных одинаковые.Если сильно обидите уйдет.


----------



## Sfera

У кастрированных и стерилизованных котэ остается один инстинкт-пожрать.


----------



## shestale

Sfera написал(а):


> У кастрированных и стерилизованных котэ


Маша, а ведь только сейчас кажется понял, почему вы кошек называете котэ, ...потому что они среднего рода


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> один инстинкт-пожрать.


у меня соседка про мужа так говорит)может он?...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Так-с, будете кошек и котов обижать, откушу вам ухи.


----------



## shestale

Тяжела кошачья жизнь...


----------

